# Arm Weld robot



## bido-egy (29 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا طالب في هندسة شبرا قسم ميكانيكا انتاج رايح سنة رابعه 

عايز اعمل مشروع تخرج Arm weld robot زي اللى بتشوفوه في مصانع تجميع السيارات دي 
بس طبعا على خفيف يعني انا عايز اعمل مشروع تخرج مش عايز يتخرب بيتى 

المهم انى دورت على النت وسألت ناس وبتاع فكان من الضرورى انى اعلم حاجة اسمها 
forward kinematics
و 
inverse kinematics

فياريت معلومات عن الموضوع ده واي حد عنده معلومات عن الروبوتس او يقدر يساعدني ياريت يقول


----------



## م ا ر (29 يونيو 2009)

ليه اخبارك يا عم عبدو تفتكر مين بيكلمك عموما والله اعلم فكره المشروع اللي انت قولتلي عليه التحكم فيها انا شايف انه سهل والله اعلم لما تيجي فرصه واشوفك نتناقش فيها وبعدين لسه فيه امل لسه الجيات كتييييييييييييير يا ما قالو في المثل لسه في الدنيا خير


----------



## bido-egy (30 يونيو 2009)

هوا انت راشق كدة في اي مكان يا ريس ... على العموم منور يا باشا .... قريب هجيلكو افرش الارض رمل بقى


----------



## dawla22 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد فكرة مشروع تخرج حولا الميكاترونيك xxxxxxxx ارجاء المساعدة


----------



## engineering future (18 نوفمبر 2010)

فى كتاب عندىاعتقد انه هيفيدك اوى بس هو مش سوفت شوف تحب تاخده ازاى


----------

